# Database Discussions > MySQL >  unable to connect to mysql from outside server

## flash05

firewall is off and i cant login to mysql db using root.

im getting this error



> ERROR 2003 (HY000): Can't connect to MySQL server on '192.168.x.x' (113)


settings in /etc



> [mysqld]
> datadir=/var/lib/mysql
> socket=/var/lib/mysql/mysql.sock
> # Default to using old password format for compatibility with mysql 3.x
> # clients (those using the mysqlclient10 compatibility package).
> old_passwords=1
> skip-name-resolve
> skip-host-cache
> max_connections=200
> ...


account being used (created new one)



> | % | r00t | 39aa9eb5065367ed |
> | localhost | r00t | 39aa9eb5065367ed |

----------


## tomnelson

If you just created your user accounts, you may need to do a 'flush privileges' for them to take effect.

Are you sure your fw is off? To confirm, you could try 'telnet 192.168.x.x 3306' from your client machine.

----------


## intellicon

Make sure that there is no firewall blocking access to MySQL. More information on this issue is here: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.5/...to-server.html

----------

